

Next Wheel of Time Book: The first review - renai42
http://www.keepingthedoor.com/2009/07/31/next-wheel-of-time-book-the-first-review/

======
rawr
Take this message back to Sammael. Every death he has caused since waking, I
lay at his feet and call due. Every murder he has ever done or caused, I lay
at his feet and call due. He escaped justice in the Rorn M’doi, and at Nol
Caimaine, and Sohadra. More of Lews Therin’s memories, but the pain of what
had been done there, the agony of what Lews Therin’s eyes had seen, burned
across the Void as if Rand’s. But I will see justice done now. Tell him, no
truce with the Forsaken. No truce with the Shadow.

Oh fuck off. How can people read this stuff? They're like romance novels for
nerds.

